# Apartment may not let me keep my frogs.



## chas79 (Oct 8, 2010)

Had a change in management and looks like I may need to relocate my collection. I will have a final answer in about a week just seeing if there is any interest local to Bradenton, fl I would drive up to 1 hour to meet someone. This is what I have. 

3.0.0. D. Leucomelas

0.0.3 Green and black auratus

0.0.1. Powder blue tinc. I think it is female.

2.0.0 Azureus

0.1.4 cobalt tincs. Female was proven but lost the male due to the kid opening the tank. 

I will no for sure in a week but would like to start lining stuff up now cause I have a feeling what they are going to say. 


Thanks. 
Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

pm sent....


----------

